# Remote Coding Information



## mknichols2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

My employer is considering making my coding job a remote coding job. But she is looking for information from other Crictial Access Hopsitals that allow their coders to work from home. I am an HIM Medical coder that codes inpatients, ER, labs, x-rays and infusion services. Would anyone have any information on how they have their coders work from home? Also any information in regards to HIPPA rules on working from home. Thanks!!


----------



## kimijo0305 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Remote Coder*

I work from home doing outpatient radiology coding. We work thru a system/website www.coderyte.net and use email and instant messenger to communicate. Our productivity is tracked thru CodeRyte. We are required to have a room in our home designated as our office with a lock on the door. It cannot double as a bedroom, living room, etc and family members cannot use our office. However, that is specific to our department. I do know other employees of the same hospital that are allowed to have their computer in their living room, as long as it is kept in a desk/entertainment center that can be closed and locked when not in use.


----------



## slcrosby (Aug 5, 2013)

mknichols2003 said:


> My employer is considering making my coding job a remote coding job. But she is looking for information from other Crictial Access Hopsitals that allow their coders to work from home. I am an HIM Medical coder that codes inpatients, ER, labs, x-rays and infusion services. Would anyone have any information on how they have their coders work from home? Also any information in regards to HIPPA rules on working from home. Thanks!!



I don't have specific information, but I do know that Mayo Clinic Hospital in Phoenix has remote coders and transcriptionists, no all, but some.  Clearly many hospitals do, as well as insurance companies, so I would imagine that the other two campuses in Rochester MN and Jacksonville FL would as well.


----------

